
Nvidia working on CUDA-based anti-virus - chanux
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2009/10/07/nvidia-working-on-cuda-based-anti-virus/1
======
yan
What an awkward thing to off-load to the GPU. Isn't virus scanning bound by
I/O, and trailing far behind by substring matching?

~~~
windsurfer
Maybe there are some very processor-intensive heuristics that are not being
used because they don't want to impact CPU performance.

~~~
skolor
I can't seeing this be effective in any other situation. My understanding is
that the bandwidth to and from the GPU is the big bottleneck. Once its on the
card, the processing is fast, but getting things into the GPU memory is the
bottleneck.

If, on the other hand, they have some sort of complex heuristics that is
heavily process intensive, this may be very successful. As it stands, I don't
think (although IANASecurity Expert) a definition based solution will work do
to the memory limitations.

~~~
Xichekolas
I don't think the transfer to GPU memory is so much a _bottleneck_ as it
involves some _latency_. The PCIe bus provides a ton of bandwidth, it just
takes longer to get stuff there from main memory than it does to get stuff to
the CPU from main memory.

So, wasn't trying to pick nits, just trying to say that if it's a latency
issue, the penalty is roughly the same for small amounts of data as it is for
big amounts, and if you have a huge amount of data that takes non-trivial
amount of processing, the latency penalty is, as you said, worth it.

------
gsiener
What I like about this is offloading the job to a processor that's generally
not doing much. If you want to start taxing the gpu (playing a game, editing
video, etc) you'll want anti-virus to stop running (or move into the
background) at any rate.

------
futuremint
Wow, now those Micrsoft ads for "cheaper laptops" can add a line that says,
"Now you get an _anti-virus processor_ included for FREE!"

